# Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So we're working on a new buyer's guide series that will focus on different models. We're starting with the UrQ since it's THE icon. There is a cottage industry of parts and upgrades out there for these cars, but I'll need help uncovering it all. Please feel free to posts suggestions and links for the listing and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

For most buyers guides, it's a 'things to look out for when shopping for a potential purchase'
Do you need any assistance with this subject?
Or are you looking for list of tuners/parts suppliers etc???
All of the above??


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

Not to reinvent the wheel, but Phil Payne has a nice pre-purchase narrative and check list. Its kinda UK specific though, a more general pre-purchase checklist can be found here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

Thanks guys. Thanks for pointing this out. This could be a confusing. Maybe I should come up with different nomenclature. I'm looking to do a buyer's guide of parts and accessories that would be useful to anyone who owns the car already or is hatching out a project in their heads.
There is a cottage industry of parts manufacturers and suppliers such as 2B, 034, etc.... not to mention some great European sources. It's so cottage that it's hard to find everything. I'm looking to do guide that features a selection of what is out there for restoring or upgrading the cars.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

I start off with my favorite tuner.
Ned has decades of expieriance with the Quattro, and 5 cylinder turbo lumps in general.
He has done many wonderful things to many a 5 cylinder.
Ned assisted the Audi factory team at the Olympus Pro Rally in 1985 when Hannu Mikkola drove the first Audi S1 to a win with an impressive lead of 10 minutes.
http://www.intendedacceleration.com/ 
I run his re-programmed ECUs in both my Quattro, and my S4. All with great results.


_Modified by Sepp at 12:04 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

Thanks. BTW, this isn't just for US tuners and companies. I know there's a wealth of stuff in the UK and Germany.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

Autopassion...
I have not heard anything good, or bad about this company, but they carry some really nice stuff!!!!

http://www.autopassion.co.nz/site/ur-quattro.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Autopassion...
I have not heard anything good, or bad about this company, but they carry some really nice stuff!!!!

http://www.autopassion.co.nz/site/ur-quattro.html 

AWESOME. I hadn't seen them before. Thanks!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

...
more sites, all general household names in the urq world.

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/ 
http://www.dialynx.co.uk/ 
http://www.mtm-online.de/
http://www.tap1.com/ 
http://www.isham-research.co.u....html


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

Parts suppliers that I use, with great results.
In the UK..
http://www.quattrocorner.com/ 
http://www.vagparts.com/ 

http://www.amcarsquattro.co.uk/
In the states..
http://www.blauparts.com (even though they are shrinking thier type 85 parts inventory....)








http://www.autohausaz these folks really are great! 

http://sjmautotechnik.com/ 

_Modified by Sepp at 12:12 PM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by Sepp at 12:13 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

I'd seen some of these, but not all. Thanks!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

And my last submission.. used parts....
Any/all urQ owners must rely on used parts to a certain extent.
http://www.force5auto.com
Chris has always been very good to me over the years.
Shokan has some great reviews, and also quite a bit of time spent around the Quattro. They own many urQ's including a restored A2
http://www.shokan.com



_Modified by Sepp at 6:08 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

I can't thank you enough for all the help. Thanks man.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

Don't forget Custom Auto Craft: http://homepage.internet.lu/cu...n.htm
Their stainless exhaust systems are a work of art (although the center muffler isn't available for the UrQ yet). They also fabricate and sell interior bits and other hard to find parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (NJRoadfan)*

Thanks. BTW, speaking of NJ, I met a guy at Carlisle 2007 who was making replacement panels in fiberglass. He was also making a 20v center console out of fiberglass. I tried emailing him back then but got no response and have since lost his sell sheet that I'd picked up there. Anyone know him?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks. BTW, speaking of NJ, I met a guy at Carlisle 2007 who was making replacement panels in fiberglass. He was also making a 20v center console out of fiberglass. I tried emailing him back then but got no response and have since lost his sell sheet that I'd picked up there. Anyone know him?

Did he happen to use the company name of "Ingolstadt Orphanage" ? If so I recall seeing his flier posted online, his office address is about 10 mins. away from my location.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can't thank you enough for all the help. Thanks man.

No problem!

I almost forgot to mention the ONLY place I have been able to find a carpet set for the urQ.
I ordered a set a while back, and the quality is actually better than the original thing.
Not cheap, but worth the $$, and still cheaper than a custom job.
http://www.roadworksauto.com


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks. BTW, speaking of NJ, I met a guy at Carlisle 2007 who was making replacement panels in fiberglass. He was also making a 20v center console out of fiberglass. I tried emailing him back then but got no response and have since lost his sell sheet that I'd picked up there. Anyone know him?


Ohh man, that reminds me of KER....
They have a huge selection of glass fibre panels, and parts including all kinds of sport quattro parts.
http://sportquattro.ker-innovatec.de
Their local distributer, is out of NJ, and they have begun producing their own panels to lower the costs for the customers...
You might have spoken to Jim. Great guy. Owns an '83 Quattro.
http://www.audi5turbotech.com/


_Modified by Sepp at 6:13 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

What is a 20V center console? SQ replica?
I strongly believe that the two biggest tuners for Audi in general, and the old quattros, is MTM and Hohenester Sport.
There is a lot to be said about these cars, but I'm guessing not everything is of interest in general.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks. BTW, speaking of NJ, I met a guy at Carlisle 2007 who was making replacement panels in fiberglass. He was also making a 20v center console out of fiberglass. I tried emailing him back then but got no response and have since lost his sell sheet that I'd picked up there. Anyone know him?

Yeah, Bob Pastore.-Great Guy.
He recently bought an '85 ur, that was built the same day as mine!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

Hahaha! OMG!
Sepp, that ad is funny! Thought about it, and wanted to post it on the
norwegian forum of PerL and me, as a comember has such a 90 / ur
car.
Then I noticed the licenceplate...








This car is made of original urquattro panels and all-metal, no
shortcuts taken. Sports 550~600hp nowadays (I believe). Have to
show him this ad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (WAUOla)*

I wonder if he gave his permission.
I emailed Pastore, but never got a response. I'll have to try him again.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help ([email protected])*

He probably never heard of the firm








I'm guessing pastore took that image from either the Dope Shizzz
thread or if I posted that car in here before.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (WAUOla)*

...not sure where he got the photo from, but I don't believe he's on here.
Or, the Vortex etc...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*

Wow, I remember the build of that 4000. The whole build was in a magazine. Dang memory, it was one of three (Road&Track, Car&Driver or AutoWeek) I kind of doubt AutoWeek as they rarely do modded vehicles. I am thinking 1987-1988 time frame. Wonder if I kept it. I just may go look out in the shop.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (eurocars)*

The grey "4000" ?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_The grey "4000" ?









Yes. But, I think I am all wet on that. I remember it being black (maybe a very dark graphite). So maybe the one in that ad is a copy. The build, it was all steel UrQ panels. In the article he said that the rear door / quarter panel mating area was the toughest.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (eurocars)*

^^ that was a different car...
The car you are thinking of was black, and built in Cali, from scrapped urQ parts.
It was featured in VW & Porsche Magazine in '87 or so.
Here's a link to one of my posts regarding this car...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4100403 


_Modified by Sepp at 8:55 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Working on UrQ Buyers Guide, Please Help (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It was featured in VW & Porsche Magazine in '87 or so.


I forgot I used to get that mag. Jeez your almost as old as I am, but not quite. Your memory is better.
Now off to read that link. <EDIT> Yep that's the one I was thinking of.


_Modified by eurocars at 11:17 AM 11-7-2008_


----------

